# AML GP60 GP60M



## Lorna (Jun 10, 2008)

I came across these and note that it both at RLD and here on the forums that this project either stalled, was put off or ???

I really like the GP60M and wondering if anyone knows if this project is still on the back burner or Accucraft dropped it alltogether?

Thanks
Lorna


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Back burner, still very much desired by Accucraft management. 

Accucraft has a limited production capacity, and times are not really flush for anyone right now. 

Greg


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Not dead. It will be made.*


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Santafe 2343 on 24 Jun 2013 08:53 PM 
*Not dead. It will be made.* 

It's just in a coma







And no one knows when it will wake up!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

My inputs have been: 

No Pittman motors, lay the motors down in the bricks. 
Use tough Mabuchi motors that have the internal fan and cooling slots. 
Use ball bearings on the axles, which will allow for prototype weight. 
Weight as prototype, 11 pounds 
Put in upward facing speaker(s), the oval from Aristo is not bad. Speaker pointed down muffles sound and you want your weights in the fuel tank for low center of gravity. 
Wheelsets with good contour (NMRA and G1MRA) 
Wheelsets that can be gauged. 

1:29 folk want pullers not shelf queens. 

Greg


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 25 Jun 2013 11:51 AM 
My inputs have been: 

No Pittman motors, lay the motors down in the bricks. 
Use tough Mabuchi motors that have the internal fan and cooling slots. 
Use ball bearings on the axles, which will allow for prototype weight. 
Weight as prototype, 11 pounds 
Put in upward facing speaker(s), the oval from Aristo is not bad. Speaker pointed down muffles sound and you want your weights in the fuel tank for low center of gravity. 
Wheelsets with good contour (NMRA and G1MRA) 
Wheelsets that can be gauged. 

1:29 folk want pullers not shelf queens. 

Greg 

*So very true on your list Greg, but the highlight is the main thing, 
But, But, But ........ probably not in my life time..







We have to re-modify every thing that comes out of the box if we want it to run right.*


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

I would add to speed match with a compatible era competitive company diesel loco (e.g. Aristo GP 40 or USAT GP 38) to facilitate MU lash ups without having to resort to added control systems like DCC. 

-Ted


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I also hear that it will be made.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I might add, all led lighting.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

BNSF still use a warbonnet painted pair of these to shove cars on the old SF mainline now Irwindale branch. 










If I had space for a contemporary outdoor layout I would consider a pair of these to suffice quite well. Big enough to impress yet still small enough to work on modest curves and turnouts.


----------



## Jethro J. (Apr 4, 2012)

This is a great looking loco and AML should make it, but you should drop them a quick email to let them know there's alot of interest in it and they should also install a plug and play socket would be nice.
J.





http://rldhobbies.com/gp60mdiesellocomotives.aspx

http://rldhobbies.com/gp60diesellocomotive.aspx


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I would also look at adding a PnP socket and also maybe an Undec version. Yep I'll take a couple if made. Later RJD


----------



## honeybooboo (Jan 10, 2014)

As usual AML comes thru..

Boo Boo


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

It will have the PNP socket


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

"...As usual AML comes thru.. "

seemingly still only preorder though !

although for AML maybe that means almost in the warehouse ?
http://www.americanmainline.com/modelc/G801-01.htm#page=page-1

nite


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

In reading the list of features I see "realistic" engineer figure. I hope it is a new one and not the same old lipstick figure that Aristo and USA have used forever. And if it is a new figure I wish someone that has a little influence with Accucraft would suggest to them that they make a bunch extra to sell.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm also hoping AML makes individual parts for sale to use as fodder ideas and therefore support those bashers amongst us....

PLEASE!!!

.....Dirk


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Has anyone else pre-ordered a GP60? 
I don't want to miss out this time (like I did with the live steam K4).

I ordered the Vermont Railway loco to try out. If it runs well, hopefully I can get an NS companion for it later on.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Have heard again this project on hold indefinitely. Later RJD


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

aceinspp said:


> Have heard again this project on hold indefinitely. Later RJD


No mention of the GP60 in this evening's AML e-newsletter.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

s-4 said:


> No mention of the GP60 in this evening's AML e-newsletter.


Guess the preorders must have been really disappointing. Sad reflection on the state of the hobby if true.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Before this gets too far. Has there been anything official from Accucraft?


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

That is absolutely false. The GP60 project is going on.


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Robby,
Have you heard any information about when we might see an engineering sample? Might help to get more orders in if we have a feel for how these engines look and run. I think the other players in 1/29 have done this, but then we are in very different times now.


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

I'd like to see some art work as well. they are in the process build the tooling.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Place your order!


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

I was hoping this would be the year for these finally ( i ordered one from Robby the first time they were announced) but I don't think itll be 2014 if they are just doing the tooling now for 'em.

Oh well...I kinda wanted to see a painted sample or at least a barebones model of it first before i committed, still may have to wait for that to place my order.


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

I agree on folks wanting to see a preproduction sample, how it runs, what motors are used ect. I know my friend wants a couple of the Norfolk Southern 7100 series units but at that price, he is also of the wait and see attitude. I hope they turn out to be excellent engines. Accucraft would be very wise to listen to the modeling public and produce the puller that everybody wants, and match that pulling with a drivetrain that can last over the long haul. Mikie


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Be nice if they had the battery/track setup that Aristo had. Easier for adding battery power without tearing into itl USA should do that also.


----------



## Vinny D (Jan 25, 2013)

Hopefully they do a better job performance wise on this piece then Accucraft did on the 45T side rod diesel they made...


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry Barnes said:


> Be nice if they had the battery/track setup that Aristo had. Easier for adding battery power without tearing into itl USA should do that also.


The AML listing does mention plug and play and battery compatibility . I'm not sure what the finer details are...be it, internal installation provisions or battery car connectivity.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

That is a switch I wish every manufacturer had on their engines. 

I was in Charles Ro this morning and ask how involved it would be to retrofit my USAt GG1 for track/battery. They said it could be done, but holes would have to be drilled into the body casting. 

They didn't recommend it and I agree.

Chuck


----------



## Lorna (Jun 10, 2008)

Sorry to revive an old thread but are these again vapor ware?


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Who knows? Accucraft hasen't said a word, at least in public. Any information that we get is second hand.


----------



## Peter Eaton (Mar 11, 2015)

I was told at the ECLSTS that the GP-60's wouldn't get here until after Christmas by someone from AML. Peter


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Peter Eaton said:


> I was told at the ECLSTS that the GP-60's wouldn't get here until after Christmas by someone from AML. Peter


Yes, but Christmas *what* year? This thread is 2 years old already.....shades of the infamous SD-9


----------



## Esppe Pete (Jan 21, 2008)

well AML said they were going to make a SD9 also, which I would much rather have and buy more of. The Yaun has fallen but not to 2011/pre recession levels. So I don't think Bing has much more leverage to get things done over in China


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

The Aristo fiasco with the SD9 has been my worst experience with large scale. Kind of like Charlie Brown and the football. I will buy and have actually reserved a GP60, but would have reserved three maybe four SD9's from AML. In my mind I think we haven't seen the GP60 because Accucraft hasen't seen enough reservations. That is why we never saw the 1/29 vanderbilt tender to go with the 1/29 0-6-0. They advertised it like it was a done deal but then never produced it.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> because Accucraft hasen't seen enough reservations.


Sort of self-defeating process. No-one 'reserves' a model because they waited so long last time, so the manufacturer doesn't put it into production.

I can understand that a model with enough orders to make a profit gets moved to the top of the queue, but Accucraft seems to be going slower and slower. The UK dealer has posted a note that they won't be announcing models until they have a production pilot model (not just an engineering sample.)

Still, it gives you plenty of time to save up your pennies!


----------



## josephunh (Mar 27, 2013)

Other thing is no one wants to order a model until they know it is of good quality too. There have been a number of engines that end up having a lot of problems so people are unwilling to pre-order until they know it is a good product. Especially when it is the cut corners Chinese who are building it.


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

You'd almost want them to team up with USA (or more likely PGN) to use already proven power trucks (or easily perfected trucks like the GP40 and Dash 9). At least we would know what to expect and they would be compatible with other equipment. It seems like every diesel train in HO has what appears to be a clone of the "Kato" drive.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

In case somebody missed the 3% drop in the Stock Market yesterday, China's economy is in turmoil right now. They have de-valued the Yuan trying to prop up their new economy. Welcome to how Capitalism works People's Republic of China. Our Dow is in correction territory now and it won't be long before we see a bear market. Many analysts are starting to see the chance of a 5000 Dow. Hold on to your wallets tight come Monday morning.

The LAST thing Accucraft would want to do now is introduce a diesel with as soft as the world economy is and especially this hobby in the past 5 years! Time to be realistic here.


----------



## Lorna (Jun 10, 2008)

Gary Armitstead said:


> In case somebody missed the 3% drop in the Stock Market yesterday, China's economy is in turmoil right now. They have de-valued the Yuan trying to prop up their new economy. Welcome to how Capitalism works People's Republic of China. Our Dow is in correction territory now and it won't be long before we see a bear market. Many analysts are starting to see the chance of a 5000 Dow. Hold on to your wallets tight come Monday morning.
> 
> The LAST thing Accucraft would want to do now is introduce a diesel with as soft as the world economy is and especially this hobby in the past 5 years! Time to be realistic here.



Interesting. I would think it would impact all the planned or in the pipeline projects then as well.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Lorna said:


> Interesting. I would think it would impact all the planned or in the pipeline projects then as well.


EXACTLY.

Just look at Accucraft's eStore. Sold Out items and NOT restocked.....Accucraft, AML and AMS.


----------



## Esppe Pete (Jan 21, 2008)

Paul, Did Accucraft ever make a 1/29 Vandy tender for their Live Steam 0-6-0? I was waiting along side you on that one, Would have bought another 0-6-0 if the did bring the Vandy. Sure seams like 1/29 Scale MFG are in a production rut from way back, Announce a product, see if it generates pre orders (even though the industry has shown that pre order doesn't mean it will be made, or that you will get the best price). Seams like they could do much better with a "Kickstarter" type of commitment from the hobby. Pre orders get the best price, first orders and a say in how the product is produced. The funding would give the product developer much more leverage with the MFG in China when they have cash in hand. It would also address the issues Gary A. mentioned as the run would be almost bonded by presales.


----------



## Fred Mills (Nov 24, 2008)

Seems that there are "Seams" in your pockets that seem to need correcting.......!!!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Seems a 5000 dow could drop toy prices.. fer toys ordered after a drop..
Yet... if that happens.. the rest of us may not have much cash in our seamless pockets to buy toys..
Same scenario prevails....

I was in contact with USAT recently... they informed me that any restock runs for SD40-2 locos may not happen for a couple years... at the earliest time frame...
I suspect our suppliers are sharing the same boat.. n oars!!

Dirk


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete,
As far as I know they didn't make the live steam version either. I was very lucky and came up with a live steam 1/32 vanderbilt tender that I modified some for my electric 1/29 0-6-0. It does look ok,just a little narrow. I tried several times to get a vandy tender from the 1/32 2-6-0 which is bigger but the factory didn't make a single extra one according to Accucraft. So,no luck there. I think they got tired of me pestering about it. In my thinking it was very unfair to customers like me who got a good deal on one of the original 0-6-0's with the promise that the vandy tenders were coming. So now I'm leery of them.


----------



## Esppe Pete (Jan 21, 2008)

Paul, I did the same thing and picked up a close out 0-6-0 with the hope of getting the vandy tender, I was even willing to drop the $500, as that would be cheaper than my time to scratch one and I got the Loco cheap. But I'm sure at $500 the pre orders low. 

Father Fred, for give me for I seem to have sin'd at the seams!


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

I too pre-ordered AML's 1/29 electric Vandy tender and GP60's. Two orders, tow dealers, four tenders, four GP 60's total. Same deal here on the 0-6-0 engines, two awaiting tenders.

Michael


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I hope someone from Accucraft has read these posts.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

They are not big on forums. The few times hey do, it's been rare they respond.

A call to Cliff or Fred would bear more fruit.

Greg


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Spoke to Fred of AML a few minutes ago. I thought he was very candid of what he had knowledge thereof. 

GP60's 4-6 months out. Specifically awaiting gears for the motor blocks from Switzerland, some noise was shared internally about the gears earlier today as I understand. Fred suggested the frame and drives were going to be exceptional.

SD9's are still in the queue for production at a later date (need to get the GP60 released).

Hi Cube box cars and the Dreyfuss engine are going to or were happening (can't recall).

1/29 Vandy tender status was unknown, Fred offered to get some info and share with me

Michael


----------



## Lorna (Jun 10, 2008)

I note on the AML site that under news it has been updated stating 1st quarter release for the Gunderson and that the GP60/60M also scheduled for 2016. Still looking for one of these puppies.


----------

